# Gadget show mystery



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

My Tivo refuses to record the Gadget show on channel 5 which I have on a season pass. On playback I see a black screen then the channel number appears as Tivo accurately turns over (105 VM) then just the black screen, no sound for the next 60 mins. I then usually set Tivo to record the repeat on Saturday - which it does - again as a black soundless void. 
I have no problems with any other recordings, if I choose live TV on channel 5 it works normally.
My wife tells me it is Tivo's inbuilt filter for clag programs such a Gadget show and Match of the Day but she can't be right cos Top Gear records ok!
Anyone got a more sensible suggestion?


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, in the next episode they will be reviewing DVRs. Maybe it's just pouting.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

is it recording something else in this slot OR do you have a previous programme set to record with end padding


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo doesn't record anything other than a blank screen. There is nothing in the place of the Gadget Show. 
I do have endpad running but I thought the idea was that it only added time to a recording when there was not another one scheduled to start right after it?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Are you able to manually record it (just go to the channel and hit record)?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Can you get channel 105 on virgin normally???

Do you think tivo is trying to record CH5 from the RF instead of from the scart (Channels you receive)....

I watched the reviews on the program yesterday with Noddy Holder, class TV, I liked the EPG of the Sagem the best, but the Humax one with full series links looked interesting.

They are still not up to the standard of our 5 year old tivo's, however, no &#163;10 PCM epg charge..


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Interestingly I am about to remove The Gadget Show from my Season Passes as it is now so poor.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

steford said:


> Interestingly I am about to remove The Gadget Show from my Season Passes as it is now so poor.


The recent item on BBC DRM broadcasts on MW in the Plymouth area that I have just seen an excerpt of on YouTube (via a link from the Yahoo DRM group) looked quite well done and quite accurate.

See www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQO9MF6gziM


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I am also having a problem recording the Gadget Show (from Sky) in that the picture keeps breaking up (every week). It doesn't happen with any other programme I record from Five.

Weird.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

steford said:


> Interestingly I am about to remove The Gadget Show from my Season Passes as it is now so poor.


Really? I can't see how it's changed from previous series.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Has it always been an hour - it's pretty clear that they are trying to ape the Top Gear format for gadgets with more silly stunts and audience participation. I find it quite entertaining but it could comfortably fit in a 1/2 hour without losing any content - I just FFWD the endless 'coming up next...' and 'in the last part of the programme we...' bits.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> Has it always been an hour..


No. First time this time. Was 45 mins before.


----------

